
Ask HN: Tools for meeting across multiple/distant time zones? - bhollan
I&#x27;ve seen some really good tools over the years, but I feel like my scheduling abilities are somewhat lacking because of tooling.  I have regular meetings  with 6 different time zones spanning most of the globe and was wondering how others handle that.
======
na85
We use UTC when scheduling meetings. It has tons of features:

No JavaScript

Is always up to date

Mature and well developed

Available in many languages

Integrates well into our technology stack: You can use whatever communication
suite works for you, from video conferencing robots down to the good ol'
telephone.

------
afarrell
I use [https://calendly.com/](https://calendly.com/) for scheduling and
[https://appear.in/](https://appear.in/) for the actual meetings.

